# Did someone with the silver chloride so?



## henos (Jan 26, 2008)

This is my first post. I greet all, then the splendid forum. I apologize for my English, but...

Reducing the silver chloride of the hydrogen "in statu nascendi" the case I poured the pieces of clean aluminum. I had there to pour the saline acid in the moment, but I noticed that the reaction had started. I mixed a bit and the whole process ended completely.

Does this mean that addition the acid is not indispensable ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 26, 2008)

Henos,

Welcome to the forum. 

To reduce silver chloride using Aluminum and HCl follow these steps:

1) Place the silver chloride in a suitable sized beaker.

2) Fill the beaker with HCl to a level that covers the silver chloride.

3) Cautiously stir the silver chloride using a piece of clean Aluminum. 

4) The silver chloride will rapidly convert with the evolution of hydrogen gas. 

5) If the solution begins to foam up remove the Aluminum stirring rod unitl the reaction subsides.

The above procedure is equivalent to using iron and 10% sulfuric acid to accomplish the same task, only the reaction is much more vigorous when using Aluminum and HCl.

Steve


----------

